

Ask HN: rate the fab.com viral signup process - betashop

20k pre-launch signups in 1 week. Thoughts?
======
staunch
Well done. How much was the domain?

~~~
betashop
Hey there -- the domain wasn't as much as you might imagine.

~~~
staunch
Let's say I imagine $200k, $100k, and $50k. Which of my imaginings is closest?

------
kylebragger
I enjoyed it; it was addictive to the point where I kept hitting refresh to
watch the progress bar grow. Offering real rewards beyond just "you'll get
access sooner" incentivized me to actually share the URL vs. just signing up
and leaving as I usually would. Well done.

~~~
betashop
Cool, thanks for the feedback!

------
rcavezza
Very interesting - well done!

Quick question: How did you guys spark demand? Tell bloggers, adsense, B2B,
Twitter? This viral campaign must have been kickstarted somehow. What was the
kickstart?

~~~
betashop
Mainly spreading the word on facebook and via highly targeted facebook ads.

